# PX4 9mm mag



## goochster (Jun 14, 2015)

Does anyone know if the px4 high cap mag will also work in a stoeger cougar( prequel to px4)


----------



## Thumper4693 (Dec 9, 2015)

Sorry, I just saw your post because I just joined. The answer is no. A PX4 magazine is too wide to fit in the Stoeger Cougar.


----------



## goochster (Jun 14, 2015)

Thumper4693 said:


> Sorry, I just saw your post because I just joined. The answer is no. A PX4 magazine is too wide to fit in the Stoeger Cougar.


thanks, been going around and trying different mags, best would be a mag for a 92fs if I want to recut the locking notch to make it work.
thanks though,
phil


----------

